# GC Surf



## surffishin27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Fished Tuesday morning with the fishbites shrimp and caught one small whiting. Everything was perfect but couldn't buy a bite. Starting fishing today after all the rain had passed on low tide and from the start caught fish. Used shrimp this time and had a hard time keeping two rods in the water. Whiting, croacker, pinfish and one great sized black drum. High tide saw the bite slow down drastically. Gonna try tomorrow morning again and see if I can find some better sized fish. Big rod with whole whiting on it had it bit in half. I'll be to the left of the pier if anyone cares to join.


----------



## surffishin27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Not a bite today. Used the fishbites shrimp and didn't see anything. Fished high tide only.


----------



## surffishin27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Wore them out this morning. Fresh shrimp. Casting 10 ft out in less than 2 feet of water. Whiting, croacker, pinfish and another nice black drum.


----------



## Tim Brown (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the report. I have been looking for sand fleas and mullet and haven't found but a few sand fleas. I used frozen shrimp the other day and caught a small whiting that I am saving for bait later, but that is it. Hopefully this weekend things will improve. I am down in Litchfield area


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

The frozen sand fleas work well with the ez-flea fish bites...


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## surffishin27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Maddawg most of them were small. Only two worth a dang were the black drum but with a 5 year old all I care about is keeping him busy.Headed out in the morning, see if I can get some


----------



## surffishin27 (Apr 8, 2016)

Maddawg didn't make it out today, had to be out by 10 so I made this all up. Hell of a story rightopcorn:


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Lol. I've fished with a 5y/o so I completely understand the juggling act required. Things have gone to you know what in a hand basket at work so I'm living vicariously through other's pics till I can get out into the surf again.


----------

